# [solved]gdm 3.6.2 failed

## OCmylife

Nachdem ich gerade erfahren habe, das gnome 3.6.2 in ~arch erhältlich ist, wollte ich gleich nen Update machen und musste leider feststellen, das sich gdm 3.6.2 nicht kompilieren lässt. Ich kann mit dem Fehler in der build.log leider nichts anfangen.

```

emerge --info '=gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2'

Portage 2.1.11.38 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.7.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Dec 2012 14:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

 http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

 emerge -pqv '=gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2'

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2 [3.4.1-r3] USE="consolekit fallback gnome-shell introspection ipv6 ldap tcpd -accessibility -audit -debug -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard -systemd {-test} -xinerama (-xklavier%*)" 

```

Error in der build.log

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/gdbus-codegen-python3.2", line 37, in <module>

    sys.exit(codegen_main.codegen_main())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/gdbus_codegen/codegen_main.py", line$

    xml_data = f.read()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/encodings/ascii.py", line 26, in decode

    return codecs.ascii_decode(input, self.errors)[0]

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 766: ordin$

make[2]: *** [gdm-slave-glue.h] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2/work/gdm-3.6.$

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2/work/gdm-3.6.$

make: *** [all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2 failed (compile phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

environment:

```

  GNU nano 2.3.1 File: ...rtage/gnome-base/gdm-3.6.2/temp/environment           

declare -x ABI="amd64"

declare -a ALL_AUTOTOOLS_MACROS='([0]="AC_PROG_LIBTOOL" [1]="AM_PROG_LIBTOOL" [$

declare -x ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci $

declare -x ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extp$

declare -x APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions a$

declare -x ARCH="amd64"

declare -- AT_M4DIR=""

declare -- AT_SYS_M4DIR=""

declare -- AUTOTOOLS_AUTO_DEPEND="yes"

declare -- AUTOTOOLS_DEPEND="|| ( >=sys-devel/automake-1.11.1:1.11 >=sys-devel/$

declare -x BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

declare -x CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita ka$

declare -x CAMERAS="ptp2"

declare -x CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

declare -x CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

declare -x CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

declare -x CFLAGS_default

declare -x CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

declare -x CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

declare -x CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

declare -x CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

declare -x CHOST_default="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

declare -x CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

declare -x CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

declare -x COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

declare -- COMMON_DEPEND="

        app-text/iso-codes

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.33.2:2

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.1:3

        dev-libs/libdaemon

        >=x11-libs/pango-1.3

        dev-libs/nspr

        >=dev-libs/nss-3.11.1

        >=gnome-base/dconf-0.11.6

        >=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.1.4

        gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas

        >=media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0

        >=media-libs/libcanberra-0.4[gtk3]

        sys-apps/dbus

        >=sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.12

        >=sys-power/upower-0.9

        x11-apps/sessreg

        x11-base/xorg-server

        x11-libs/libXi

        x11-libs/libXau

        x11-libs/libX11

        x11-libs/libXdmcp

            [ line 1/4944 (0%), col 1/23 (4%), char 0/151352 (0%) ]

^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell

^X Exit      ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos   M-| First Line

```

Last edited by OCmylife on Thu Dec 27, 2012 11:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## OCmylife

eselect python set 1 (2.7) hat das Problem behoben. Danach konnte ich gdm problemlos kompilieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blietaer

Exactly same issue here...

...and same fix.

I guess you _did_ eselect python [2] afterward ?

So python  is still not the standard in Gentoo !?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

